# The Perfect build



## Laubscher12 (7/6/16)

Hi Guys

I will be getting my mod this week or early next week from sirvape!! Ordered myself the new RX200s, can't wait to get it and test it out! I will also receive my order tomorrow from VM so i cant wait diy'ing!!

I have currently have the infinite clt V4 RDA and Billow V2 RTA!! 

What are your favourite build and what builds do you recommend for the RDA for huge clouds and what builds would u recommend for the RTA for clouds and flavour lets say 60% clouds and 40% flavour for the billow!! What wattage should i run on those for the best result?


----------



## GreenyZA (7/6/16)

It's an almost impossible question to answer. My best advice would be to play around and find a build that make you happy by playing around. 

I've built couls for friends that I was sure they would love because I did and then they didn't. 

It depends on on the juice, the mod, the watts, the temprature you prefer, the juice economy... Soooo many things. 

Play around, find your happy place and share what you like. What I like will almost certainly not work for you. 

Sorry to post a downer, but this really is my experience. 

You are wolcome to ask questions on your coil building journey though. That is the only I'm still learning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Laubscher12 (7/6/16)

GreenyZA said:


> It's an almost impossible question to answer. My best advice would be to play around and find a build that make you happy by playing around.
> 
> I've built couls for friends that I was sure they would love because I did and then they didn't.
> 
> ...


okay yeah thats true!! My question actually is how low the resistance can be with that Rda and Rta without sacrificing 30ml of juice a day?


----------



## Yagya (7/6/16)

I use 26g stainless wire on 2mm ID on the billow..7 wraps..that works for me..best flavour.
As @GreenyZA said..its best to play around with the builds to find your sweet spot


----------



## Greyz (7/6/16)

Every tank is different as GreenyZA has said, best thing to do is play around till your happy.
There are a few tips I can give you but I need some info like what watts do you vape at, do like a warm or a cool vape, flavour or clouds, also do you take long DL hits. 

If you a warm vape then build low 0.25-0.5 ohms, here you could use 50 up to 100W on 0.25. Low ohm builds guzzle juice, if you want to save on juice build higher in the 0.8-1ohm region and choose a single coil tank.
If you do long DL hits then you will need to make sure you use a macro coil, 2.5mm should be the smallest diameter you should use. Personally I like big lung hits and my minimum ID is 3mm. 
Rule of thumb is more air equals more clouds, assuming your running a high VG juice already. Lots of air also means less flavour too. 

In the end you will have to play around with builds to find what makes you happy. The tips I gave are just from my personal experience and YMMV.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Great stuff @Laubscher12 
I dont know those atties but you need to experiment to see what works best for you.

Generally speaking, Thicker wire for higher power and a warmer vape - with bigger ID to hold more wick and juice.
Thinner wire, smaller ID and lower power for a crisper, cooler vape. 
Then again, each device has a kind of sweet spot range too
And each juice has a sweet spot range of power
Takes some time to dial in all the factors, but when you do, its superb!

Calling @BumbleBee to advise @Laubscher12 on the Billow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/16)

The sweet spot on the Billow v2 for me is 6 wraps of 26g Kanthal slightly spaced with a 2.5mm ID. I mostly use Fibre Freaks No.2 for wicking. I build a tight (compressed) coil and spread it out a little with a craft knife once it's mounted and dry fired a few times, I find that it keeps its shape better as opposed to spacing it before fitting it to the deck. This is my everyday build and I run this at around 40W but if your wicking is right then it can handle 110w if you leave the inner chimney off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12 (8/6/16)

Thanks for all the replies guys!! I had problems with my phone to reply to the forum anyone else experienced this before on an iphone?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/6/16)

Whao... you are going to have to mess around and build and see what suits YOU... as soon as you have a build and some niggles or questions we all can help out a whole lot more mate.


----------



## Silver (8/6/16)

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys!! I had problems with my phone to reply to the forum anyone else experienced this before on an iphone?



Hi @Laubscher12 - usually the iPhone and iPad Safari browser works fine for me - 
Tapatalk sometimes gives me issues - but I am on an older version of Tapatalk
Are you using Safari browser or Tapatalk?


----------



## Laubscher12 (8/6/16)

@Lord Vetinari I also received my diy concentrates this afternoon so i have alot of experimenting to do !! cant wait for my first batch to be done then im going to steep it for a week or 2 !! Then the testing starts!! @Silver i am using safari with the latest ios on my iphone i can only view threads in the vape discussion section if i click on let say classifieds for instance the page scrolls down and nothing opens!! I also used tapatalk but i dont like it!


----------

